# High water temp and plants.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I was wondering if any one had ever complied a list of plants that can handle high water temps. say high 80s to low 90s.


I'm looking for more options for my discus tank.

right now

I've got a few diffrent types of hygros, that grow like weeds.
some massive swords


Thats all I seem to be able to grow in the tank.

My water temp runs between about 89 and night and 91 during the heat of the day.

I have plenty of light( MH+t5) CO2 and tons of discus poop. 

anyone have a list of plants that can take high water temps?


----------



## xmas_one (Apr 27, 2010)

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/archive/index.php/t-30952.html

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/archive/index.php/t-23360.html?


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Why such high temps? I have discus too, but 91 is pretty high up there...especially with the CO2 further eating up oxygen.

Anyway, plants that worked well for me in discus tanks included swords, crypts, anubias, pennywort, and dwarf sag.

aquariumplants.com has a section dedicated to high-temp plants which seems about right.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Sump is in the garage, thats why it gets up to 91. come winter in will run about 87 24/7


----------

